# 2015 Mary Maxim Tent Sale



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

For those who are interested, the dates for the Mary Maxim Tent Sale have been announced. August 20/15 to September 7/15 in Paris, Ontario.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks good to know!


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting...wonder if I should go?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am wondering too! My stash is quite large already. Do I really want to add more? But just being there might be fun.


----------



## Tillythebrit (Sep 4, 2014)

Just went to Mary Maxim in Port Huron. They also were having the tent sale. I thought I died and went to Heaven. We couldn't fit the purchases in the car, thus, we had some shipped. Have already started on some of the yarn purchased. If you ever have the opportunity to visit this place, I would recommend the time well spent.
:arrow:


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Wish I was closer! Enjoy!!


----------



## Tillythebrit (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish all knitters and crochet people would get the chance to visit either or both stores of Mary Maxim and Herrshenerrs. They have such good sale items, including the tent sale.


----------

